# T3 and Adderall (amphetamine) interaction



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how T3 interacts with stimulants, specifically Adderall (which is basically speed or amphetamine that prescribed for ADHD etc.). I take a low dose of Adderall most days and I wanted to see whether it would be safe to take some T3 too, to help with weight loss.

It is a bit of an unusual combo so I've not been able to find much information about it online. Has anyone got any thoughts on this?

Cheers


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

ojaysmoke said:


> Does anyone know how T3 interacts with stimulants, specifically Adderall (which is basically speed or amphetamine that prescribed for ADHD etc.). I take a low dose of Adderall most days and I wanted to see whether it would be safe to take some T3 too, to help with weight loss.
> 
> It is a bit of an unusual combo so I've not been able to find much information about it online. Has anyone got any thoughts on this?
> 
> Cheers


 Both Cytomel and Tiromel have no interactions with Adderall.

Cytomel and Tiromel are brand names, they are both contain liothyronine (T3).

https://www.drugs.com/drug-interactions/adderall-with-cytomel-190-1645-1473-877.html


----------

